# Where can I find Paulies in Durban ?



## Jordache (7/12/16)

Good day all. 

Please can Someone kindly assist me with stores that stock paulies in Durban? 

Many thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (7/12/16)

have you tried Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

Hi @Jordache , and welcome to the forums!

Paulies can be found at Sir Vape (Check out www.sirvape.co.za ).

Feel free to tell us more about yourself here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/ 

Always cool meeting new Durban vapers!!


----------



## Jordache (7/12/16)

Thank you for the response guys. Sir vape is developing his own mixes. He's moving away from Paulies. So his stock levels are currently 0. Apparently there's no demand for paulies in Durban ? 

I'm a new to the vaping scene. Currently using a pico with a cleito tank... off the cigs for roughly 2 months. I'm still trying to figure out what tastes I prefer. I'd have to say paulies coffee cake is right up there for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/12/16)

Jordache said:


> Thank you for the response guys. Sir vape is developing his own mixes. He's moving away from Paulies. So his stock levels are currently 0. Apparently there's no demand for paulies in Durban ?
> 
> I'm a new to the vaping scene. Currently using a pico with a cleito tank... off the cigs for roughly 2 months. I'm still trying to figure out what tastes I prefer. I'd have to say paulies coffee cake is right up there for me.



Welcome to Forum  And Goodluck with your new venture!

Checkout the following stores in Durban:

H2vape
http://h2vape.co.za/

Dynasty Vape
http://dynastyvapor.co.za/

Dark Angel Vapory
https://www.facebook.com/DarkAngelVapory/

Ohm my Ecig

And
The Ecig Inn

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za

They stock the whole range thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jordache (7/12/16)

Thank you Paulie Keep up the brilliant work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

